# 2lowsyn build topic



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

AND WITH SPEAKERS AND TV










OR WITH PUMPS?










sorry i was sleepy and didnt feel like makeing a realy good pic :biggrin:
and im useing D style rims


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

How exactly is this a radical????


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

well not yet but im trying. 
is it a start or no?
its my first time cutn a car up.
and that is NOT the chasie im useing


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

looks like a nice cut on the door.
keep goin homie !!! looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks good to see a coment i can use for motivation 

here are soem ore things iv done to it.
iv put a 67 chassie under it cuse the outher one was not good for what i wanted
























































i dotn know if i wanted it up or down but im leanig toewerd having it up

plaes tell any good input and any help. i have done the lil edgs on the side of the trunk tokeep the trunk from sinking in.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Starting to look pretty cool homie!!! Can't say much for your spelling tho!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i know spelling is off but,i got a good exscues.............


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah lock it all up! Good luck bro RADICALs are hard to build!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

does it fall under a radical now? oh and i was thinkn of cutnthe trunk off too .... any in put?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

it looks like the trunk is already cut out in the pictures.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

oh sorry i mean the whoe rear , iv seen outher cars in here like that.
im thinking like the front end is cut off.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

you want to cut the whole rear end off and hingeing it like a front end? thad be very hard and take lots of hard work.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

LOOKS BAD ASS 2 ME KEEP GOING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 24 2007, 11:27 PM~9525704
> *you want to cut the whole rear end off and hingeing it like a front end? thad be very hard and take lots of hard work.
> *


i know but i want to start running with the big boys.cant paint like them yet but i can do body work. {i think} :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Id take it one step at a time. good luck! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

iam ,thats why im only this far on it.will post more when i can .


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

bump just to know wher its at


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

look iv done more stuff to it

im going along slow making sure i get everything right so i can take it a show at some point,

















this is the trunk im working on.









edit one more with the truck filled









and a monty dash bord









and im buying some screens and a plastion and speekers from phatras, so ill show more of the center consal latter,


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good lil homie keep goin


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

twisted 6-4 nice work .wunder wat it gonna look like finnished.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice work homie....... cant wait to see tis done!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

u should make ur own dash and interior off the foam interior topic but other than that,


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i didnt like the foam one to much but thers some outher stuff he did one with it was gray i like that one better..
i cant wait till its done to..lol


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

the doors i have a shot of the center consol but didnt come out good ill take a nother.








edit here a good shot


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

wat kind of camera are you using?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 12 2008, 11:22 PM~9679867
> *wat kind of camera are you using?
> *


some peace of shit camera, dont even have a vew screen, so i have to take a shit load of pics just to get one good one to show you guys....
and yes when i get a new one ima blow this one up :biggrin: 

so here are some thing i did in the last few hours, im open to any hel you guy can give me the doors are cut in half so its not realy a whole door that will be ther and i dont know what to do with the bottom half of the door yet . oh and the speekers arnt mounted yet eather just all mock up 
let me know what you think 
and thank for any comments you guys have left me already.


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

killer suicide doors bro


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

how it might look

















the trunk is cut in hallf but i wanted to see what it look likes


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks i even got a detail masters grill for it,and some new pumps..


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

what kind of hinges are you using, homemade? because I found some really small hinges at wal mart for $1 and they look like they could work


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

looks good ... you could carefully add a moon roof 1+ mod


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 18 2008, 08:23 PM~9730479
> *what kind of hinges are you using, homemade? because I found some really small hinges at wal mart for $1 and they look like they could work
> *


realy what do thay look like or called,

and the moon roof , what does 1+mod mean?

i got some coper rods today and looking forwerd to makeing a realy cool suspension set up, i want to make it to move.
any addvice would help befor i start.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its lookin good bro i like those jack hammers that replaced th back seat :0 :0 :0 
are you going to three wheel it???


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i want to but i dont know if i can get the back or the front to be moving, but ima trie. im tring everything i can for this car. 

UPDATE.
got the trunk to open up and sits nocely. the tape was just incase it didnt work.

















im still working on the front. i got some pointer from yayo..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good homie....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

THANKS GETN BACK TO WORK NOW, 
and going to sleep..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking great so far!!
your putting alot of effort into this build and it shows! it will definatly pay off in the end. cant wait t see this done.


----------



## jeffjeff (Jul 17, 2007)

:uh: :angry:   :0


> _Originally posted by jeffjeff_@Mar 9 2008, 05:37 PM~10128471
> *lkllp
> *


 :0  pice
of shitpicepice
of shit
of shit


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

are you calling my work a pice of shit ?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

are you calling my work a pice of shit ?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jeffjeff_@Mar 9 2008, 06:43 PM~10128912
> *:uh:  :angry:    :0  :0   pice
> of shitpicepice
> of shit
> ...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL thank you .
wish i had the power to take off bullshit like that .


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jeffjeff_@Mar 9 2008, 08:43 PM~10128912
> *:uh:  :angry:    :0  :0   pice
> of shitpicepice
> of shit
> ...



fuck you bitch boy ,dont come on here and dis anyone of our homies ,piss lake coccoon :angry:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jeffjeff_@Mar 9 2008, 08:43 PM~10128912
> *:uh:  :angry:    :0  :0   pice
> of shitpicepice
> of shit
> ...


hey asshole learn how to spell before you go slammin somebody else's work.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey 2lowsyn
looks real good homie you keep goin !!!!
wish you had better pics but my cam sucks too !!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok so i stoped posting in here because the pics sucked , but now i gto some good ones so i go 

































































if ther anything you guys think i could have done or could do next im all eyes 
just need to hinge the doors and the hood then paint


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-LOOKIN SMOOTH SO FAR HOMIE.....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks first time i ever cut any thing up


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good what color u gonna paint it


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

workn on some decals with swtichblade then ill figuer it out ,but for now i dont real know


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jeffjeff_@Mar 9 2008, 06:43 PM~10128912
> *:uh:  :angry:    :0  :0   pice
> of shitpicepice
> of shit
> ...


they have this invention called edit
you should use it dick face

oh btw 2low that impala is sweet dont let this bitch talk shit about it
for another idea try doing a sun roof or frenched antannas
if this foo trys to come on here again and start shit with you ill personally call his ass out and prove that he has no taste and that hes a joke


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

This is looking nuts bro, really good work so far! Just make sure you got back and sanded all the edges you cut smooth, I see some areas that really need to be sanded like the edge of the interior tub and even some of the molding work you did needs to be retouched. Just looking out for ya boss so you build comes out flawless! Keep up the good work cant wait to see it done!


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

lookin good. :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i was out for a day, thanks you guys ill do what you said sideway,
and im not concerned about that puto.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

PAINT ! ! 
the only parts with clear on them 

























the paint aint so perfect but ill show you guys the fuck up latter when i get better pics .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn your still working on that thing LOL
what colors are you going to use


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

its like a champain color ?

















yhe i know iv ben working on it for a while its cuse
iv never done stuff like this to a car ther mostly just fast bulds, and that was like 2or 3 years ago that i had did the 63 impala i have ( that the cats droped ! :angryi got some work done to the 41 truck too.








thers still tape on it too :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

shouldn't tell kitties to hold your cars after you paint them.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 29 2008, 06:45 PM~10535250
> *shouldn't tell kitties to hold your cars after you paint them.... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL , nha it was on display ,sitn on the tv and they were chasing each outher and droped it along with my 59 :tears:
but its ok im rebuld them and do some new thing iv learnd with this car :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 29 2008, 09:47 PM~10535269
> *LOL , nha it was on display ,sitn on the tv and they were chasing each outher and droped it along with my 59 :tears:
> but its ok im rebuld them and do some new thing iv learnd with this car  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

heres Dy shot of the 64 









and here the truck for undead.


















i dont know if i should go with paint for the inter or the fuzz stuff ? or a combonation of bouth .. any ideas ? im open to sugestions ..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

keep it up bro


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Lookin gooooood


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

OK so i know i left you guys hanging on what the top dog is going to make well here THAY ARE 
(be kinde)

first up is my 61 im still working on just got it last week 
































thats all the pics on that one for know but i do have the doors cut .

next is my cobra qiuck buld all finished up 

















and then my 59 elcs thanks to beto

























nothing specal 

and anouther thanks to beto for this impala

























and last but not least this one belong in the ' tucked big wheels " topic
and now its finaly done, the first car iv done with working doors.


































i will try and take some better pics of the work iv done , i took thees with my sis phone ..

constructive critesisum is welcome :biggrin: 
just freakn comment ! ! lol


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 30 2008, 11:41 AM~10542112
> *heres  Dy shot of the 64
> 
> 
> ...


that 41 is looking good


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

im looking for some supreems for it. but thanks much , ill take some new pics of that one soon to .


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lookin good bro. Now I'm motivated to try somethin like that.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

you realy should take your time and let it flow.
the doors realy wernt that easy .
thank for the complament


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

NEW AND BETTER PICS < WHAT YOU THINK.










































































no foil just paint . im use to it ....
magnum








































got more.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that 61 is badass! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks shes still not done need to finish the trunk and finish hanging the door

wheels do turn .
























































im still working on this one too. but had a miner set back 








broken .









































and my cobra

























im thinkn of wiering some of thees cars. with more real holes and wire for everything.but dont know how for the hydros and need to get something for the sparkplugs and stuff.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

and just becaus i looked thruogh , i notice i didnt have thees up so here we go . a trip in to the past (for me)


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro some clean builds up in here
so thats why you wernt here for awhile huh :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yes ser i wanted to know i can still buld something clean, and now i want to finish that damn 64 i started.cuas it looks good but the whole hinging the front clip and sueside the doors and cut them in half and the trunk in half , i got over my head on that one but want to finish it 

OH 
and i did this too :biggrin: 

















just need to finish some thing up and paint this week 
lowlow show on sep 7 here  i gota get at least one in for the year .


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok so heres what i was doing to day 










































let me know what you guys think . just started to cut it up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

damn, you got some clean builds. I am diggin that magnum. And the Impy with tha tilt front end looks clean as hell!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks man i needed that. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok so i was up last night fixing my rc car . when i said fuck im paint it 
so here it is now .
if thers something i could do to it let me know

















i still needed to put the light back on and the exsternal cooler.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

is it nitro?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL i wish .
its just a lil 1-24 or 23 scale xmod. nothing spechel, but i like to see realisum when im using an rc . its like driving around with out using the gas LMAO


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 5 2008, 01:36 PM~11265684
> *LOL i wish .
> its just a lil 1-24 or 23 scale xmod. nothing spechel, but i like to see realisum when im using an rc . its like driving around with out using the gas LMAO
> *


lol i just got NITRO T MAXX i took apart to put some new stuff on it lol but its fun to play with


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i wana get one but nitro and or gas i heard and read that thers ALOT of maintenes.
its that true for yours ?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 5 2008, 02:39 PM~11265714
> *lol  i just got  NITRO  T MAXX i took apart to put some new stuff on it lol but its fun to play with
> *


hey homie
how much is a gallon of nitro fuel now out your way ???
its up to like 40 bucks here. but it lasts a us a long time though


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

do you guys remember doing this 


























































i cant finde any of the cars i use to draw i was actulie perty damn good.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 7 2008, 01:09 PM~11284970
> *do you guys remember doing this
> 
> 
> ...








um...no....what is it?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

AW HELL ! !.

look at what i did, i was trying to put it together so i can probly get in some pics from out side. and well just take a look .  

would i have to brase it or something befor i put the glass on ?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

^^^^any help or sugestions ^^^


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i'll take a look at it when i get on my parents' computer and tell you what to do.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

well the EX came over whith HER kids . and let them brake my favertis car i had done my 61 bel air 
heres an old pic








note how high the back is . i took pics of it broken but the camera got fuckd or somthing and didnt put them in the photobucket SO here is what iv done to it to fix it , i lowerd the rear end and tryd fix the frameing for the windsheld 
















i also black washed the grill .
and the under the chassie


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

you should make the 61 bel air in to an old skool rat rod flat black with sone candy red scalups 





sorry for the spelling


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i was thinkn of doing something like some thing off the chartslike cutn the roof off and making it more sleek and a roadster with nothing in the back seat just a tunel cover . like the mustangs have.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 15 2008, 01:04 PM~11352680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn....its not too bad tough, Id probly glue the broken off peice to the glass first and then put it on, or get it fitted all together first with the glass in and then glue togther. good luck though its real clean besides that


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 7 2008, 12:09 PM~11284970
> *do you guys remember doing this
> 
> 
> ...


those are sum wicked bombs dude keep em flo'n


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cod210_@Aug 27 2008, 04:46 PM~11452720
> *those are sum wicked bombs dude keep em flo'n
> 
> *



X-2....... looks crazy good! 

can you still draw like that?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 26 2008, 08:55 PM~11447471
> *:0 Damn....its not too bad tough, Id probly glue the broken off peice to the glass first and then put it on, or get it fitted all together first with the glass in  and then glue togther. good luck though its real clean besides that
> *


you know that a realy good idea ill do that , thatnks :cheesy: 

and as far as me drawing like that OH YHA i still get down but only on paper or some time in the paint program :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok so this is my freins car iv ben helping him out on it .
















that was a few munts ago and this is now\/
































its still in the works as ypu can see. i ones used the body to see what that color looked liked.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dude whats up with th 6 4 impala


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i need to get back to work on it , im not so good at hinging them doors on. the magnum is the only car iv done like that. but ill finich it after the lowlow show.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

well here the car i got from twin,he aslo through in some wire for the motor, thank agen twin .
got the chassie all together, and im putting black on this one i was leaning tords red but i got like 5 or so cars in red and noe in black. so here are some pics .

























nothing speacle for this car just a stright out the box build.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok i dont have finishd pics of this car yet but its fucking came out cool thanks agein twin one of the funst cars to buld bro 
BUT on a nouther note i do have pics of a car/BIKE show i went to , i didnt place this time but i gave it a run and showd what I MADE, WHAT I PAINTED AND I DID ! 


> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 18 2008, 03:53 PM~11637731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

here are the rest.
































































OH what its black now ?
























































































my freinds has all the outher bikes pics--code210-


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok so its ben sometime sceince i posted anything (due to camera truble)
but i got me a nother cheapo and he is the transe am , i just got some bords for a back round hope some like it .
























you cant see it to good but i got spark plug wier and the water hoses in this one (my first time )








OH and i have to thank twin for the car .


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

heres another car with the new back round 
one of my faverit buld the cobra
























you can realy see the shine on this one. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nothing? . . .


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

WOW the man who sold me the trans am , thanks bro the 58 will come out just as good or even better , and i found my magnafing glass. so ill take better pics of that one .


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice trans am and cobra bro


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 22 2008, 09:45 AM~11939412
> *Nice trans am and cobra bro
> *


 :cheesy: thank you. i ended up selling it to a freind who want to make his real car look like it .


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok so i got ner better pics of my 59 elc. the sun was out realy good so why not plus i was cleang them.
































what i like about this one is the wheels turnn and i can put it on 3 wheel


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Biger pics please :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

X2


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 22 2008, 01:12 PM~11941341
> *Biger pics please :biggrin:
> *


i have it set and idk how to make them begger and still keep them looking good.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

way to go, keep it up


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

sunrise thank you bro . im glad you could stop by. :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

the trans am came out clean. do you know if twinn has another one? wait, i better hold off, im still workin on the 85 caprice and just got a toyota kit from scalelows, and im gonna get a 62 vert from another member on l.i.l...im not supposed to be spending the damn $. forget i ever asked so i dont do too much damage to my wallet


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

by the way, any new pics of the champagne 64? i want to see a SHTLOAD of pics on it.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 23 2008, 09:43 PM~11958603
> *by the way, any new pics of the champagne 64? i want to see a SHTLOAD of pics on it.
> *


nha i got a head of my self , i still got it just ben in a box, safe and sound. im strip it and redo it correctly, for now im waiting on a 58 impala and a caddy. while i wait i took my 70 apart and dip it in some brake fluid.
















i know ther bad pics ^
but here it is today just like 5min ago
















not to sure on what im going to do with it, probably just do a straight ride, maby black . i wanted to do the salena car, but couldn't fined any good pics the interior.
if any body got pics of it please pm me, that car is from SA and i would like do it some day.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

and here are some chassie pics of it 








i put some pumps in it too.








(work in progress )


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

HOLY SHIT
you mean your still alive :0 
where you been homie?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

post horing it up , LOL


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 29 2008, 05:53 PM~12009521
> *post horing it up , LOL
> *


i always had a feeling you was a hoe :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL, yha that only cuas i haven't had the cash for my models, iv ben spending it all on my kids bike and getting mine together.
but i got a caddy coming in and a 58 impala and im but one from one of the new guys that show up .


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

61 impala i think would be about the 5 car for the year.
this is what made me stop working on it 








then i did this (what TS told me to do (thanks bro )


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thank bro ,this is guna be a good one,just need a better camera .


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 30 2008, 02:16 AM~12012600
> *thank bro ,this is guna be a good one,just need a better camera .
> *


i need a camera period..lol...mine fell off a tailgate... UH


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 29 2008, 11:25 PM~12012657
> *i need a camera period..lol...mine fell off a tailgate... UH
> *


 :0 
man that suck. looking for a new one yet ?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 30 2008, 02:30 AM~12012698
> *:0
> man that suck. looking for a new one yet ?
> *


:yes:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

clean 61, you can fix just be neat wit the glue


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

it fixed. i did what TS told me to do . he said to glue it to the windshield- the put it together. so i did. but thanks for the tip. i know your one of the guys on here that can help .


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

TS???


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

sorry, i didnt want to miss spell it , tequelasunrise.it just eraser for me.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

eraser?.....lol


easier i assume...lol


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

see , im just mess-n it up all over LOL.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

OH look what just came in the mail like 5 sec ago 
















thank to 85 biarittz . look real good.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Model...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks, so far iv sanded down all the exes lines and plastic and i put some primer down.next im a rattle my head a lil bit and get some ideas .


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 30 2008, 09:05 PM~12016764
> *Nice Model...
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 30 2008, 01:02 PM~12016719
> *OH look what just came in the mail like 5 sec ago
> 
> 
> ...


now you know im a caddy fan right
you better fix it up right or me and you are gonna have problems and it will end like this :rant: :buttkick: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: 















J/K i wanna see that thing done though


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

dont swet it bro, like i said iv been going bouncing around thinking of shit to do to it .
iv been waiting for like 2 weeks to get it, and twinn is sending me a 58 impala that im puting up for the lil X-mas gift exchange. 
i chose the 58 that way some one would get a good ride.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 30 2008, 03:56 PM~12018249
> *dont swet it bro, like i said iv been going bouncing around thinking of shit to do to it .
> iv been waiting for like 2 weeks to get it, and twinn is sending me a 58 impala that im puting up for the lil X-mas gift exchange.
> i chose the 58 that way some one would get a good ride.
> *


quite the nice guy
thinking of others 
i nominate you for the nobel peace prize
lol
damn i want to see your version on the 58 but hay its you kit do on with it as you want


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i really wanted to do it but i dont want to just give out a car you can get for 5 bucks. and theres always more :biggrin:  

but ill still take the award LOL :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok update on the caddy, i lower-d the front end just a lil bit . maby an inch in 1:1 and kept the rear up high to i can get that front end hopper look.
as for the 6one im waiting on things to dry and then i can finish up the motor and finalize it.
so here the caddy as is 

















i also cut my self FOR THE @ TIME THIS WEEK :angry: 
didnt hurt not one of the big deep ass muther you see pics of but still a bother, cus i have tap on it


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that appears to be the donk kit
you are going to need to cut the rear arms a bit to center the wheels
they appear to be off a bit


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i was looking at that ill def do that now , good looking out bro.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

K so i did what undead said. shortn up the arms in the back. i also cut off the shocks and shortn the srings so i could put on cylinder pumps.
hows it look 








i also painted some if the engen bay 








and im looking at this for a paint sceem .


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

coming together nicely, u using a cell for pics?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

no its a cheap ass camera and a magnifying glass.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 4 2008, 03:16 AM~12054648
> *no its a cheap ass camera and a magnifying glass.
> *


better than what i got...lol


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

why what are you using ?
and here are some more shots from this cheapo camera LOL
i Fn ran out of FUCKN paint :angry: :angry: 
















its a realy nice color for what im going for , but like i said i ran out of paint.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 4 2008, 11:38 AM~12057457
> *:uh:
> *


i know i miss judged how much i had.  
ill get more latter, its just the can cost like 8 10 $. its a lot, but good paint.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 4 2008, 02:40 PM~12057488
> *i know i miss judged how much i had.
> ill get more latter, its just the can cost like 8 10 $. its a lot, but good paint.
> *


Yea ,I like that color too Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i have no camera...lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn that is lookin good
i sence when money gets good a cadillac buildoff
between you and me bro
sound good to you?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

HELL YHA, this is a donk kit. i want a lowrider one and to do something i never got done on the 64 .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 4 2008, 07:23 PM~12062398
> *HELL YHA, this is a donk kit. i want a lowrider one and to do something i never got done on the 64 .
> *


well i have a little somethin somethin coming in the mail soon
go get the lowrider kit and then we bust out a build off
sounds cool to you


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

you its good, guna be some time till i get one, cuas im working get some custom parts for this bad boy 








but ill def try and get one next.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok i'll try to hold back from building it
but its going to be like tempting a crack head with a baggy full of crack
i have to do some work to it to get it back to just outta the box but when you get the caddy it will be on
a fight to the death
only one man will walk away from this one
my model v.s. your model
a buried alive matct












LOL you get the point


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn boy sound like you realy want this , when i get a chance i got some outher cars iv order got get paid for first . then after i get some parts so you can buld the one you got now, and get anouther latter for me .


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

before i crash out tonight i had to stop by and check out your builds. the color on the caddy looks bad as fuck!! getting better at it, and pics look so much clearer. before i was getting dizzy. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 29 2008, 10:55 PM~12012828
> *TS???
> *


tequila sunrise...me


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 5 2008, 11:24 PM~12077723
> *before i crash out tonight i had to stop by and check out your builds. the color on the caddy looks bad as fuck!! getting better at it, and pics look so much clearer. before i was getting dizzy. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!
> *


THANKS BRO realy its all the pics fult .LMAO they do no justice on the job i can do , it not all that but the pics are bad.
about your name no ofence, ill practice righting out tequila. even now i have to look lol 
but here are some bore bad pics of what i got in the MAIL TO DAY 
i know i said i would give the 58 a way but for some resone twin HOOKED IT UP ! ! and gave me an exstra car/truck so ill send that one out, caus i REALY REALY WANTED THIS 58.

A BIG ASS SHOUT OUT TO TWIN .
so here are the bad pics  

























A BIG THANKS TO TWIN ONCE MORE.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 6 2008, 06:31 PM~12084821
> *THANKS BRO realy its all the pics fult .LMAO they do no justice on the job i can do , it not all that but the pics are bad.
> about your name no ofence, ill practice righting out tequila. even now i have to look lol
> but here are some bore bad pics of what i got in the MAIL TO DAY
> ...


what color u gonna do on the 58?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

idk i really need to restock on some cans.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nah i'll save this one for you bro
you'll like it and it will be fitting LOL


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok so i ran out paint ,FUCK ! 
but i got some flat black and a tan paint for interior but i realy want to work on this 58 and finish that caddy but here are some pics of the 58 im looking for a spare visor. i want it all to just have a really LOW look to it so its getn slamed and skirts along with a visor if i finde one.

















so far iv just gotn the undercahssie painted black the engine bay. nothing major yet.but i want to tyr my luck on some patterns for this ride too.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

sweet i added some pics to the low down creation forum ther in the not buling lowrider topic checkem out .


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

so i know now that im a slow bulder probly cuas i dont always have what i need at the time i need it , but here is an up date on my 58 <lol the rimes 

















if you guys think i should put some outher colors on top let me know befor i clear i still got more to do on the hood and trunk i also still need to paint the roof white.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

some with the rims, 
can some one tell me why my tires are taring ?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i added a light spray on tops of what i had let me know what you guys think .


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the designs


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice pattern Homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thank you guys i can probably finich this one befor my caddy cuas i have colors for it , but i want to finish that one too.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

im thinkn about red floking for the interior on the flor but iv never done it . guna look for a tut.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 17 2008, 04:27 PM~12183179
> *im thinkn about red floking for the interior on the flor but iv never done it . guna look for a tut.
> *


Good luck on that :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 17 2008, 04:50 PM~12183354
> *Good luck on that  :thumbsup:
> *


im gunna need it LOL, i just never done it befor.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

what do you think about my new roof :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i wish i had some foil to do it it rite i dont want to paint the trim. 
can someone tell me how much it wold cost ?

and can someone tell me if ther tires have a tare or crack ?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ill also have some interior pics going up soone once i take them (cooking right now)
aww what am i waiting for ill be back.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

lookin good, but why u not on yahoo, i wanna beat your ass in pool again..... :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

AWW, well i am cookn right now ,and i have to get the kidos from school soon. ill be on a lil latter though .


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

very nice bro but remember
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: im watching you :scrutinize: :scrutinize: tick tock tick tock


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 20 2008, 06:26 PM~12214279
> *very nice bro but remember
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: im watching you :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: tick tock tick tock
> *


watching what i dont have a new cadie yet, why dont you send me one. (free)


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

58 is looking good man

what a difference on the pcture quality since u started posting

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thank DR .i must be doing something right. ill see if i can get better ones with the photo box iv made.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 21 2008, 03:25 PM~12223277
> *thank DR .i must be doing something right. ill see if i can get better ones with the photo box iv made.
> *



:0 I like that pinstriping , bare metal foil is only like $6 wherer I get it. cheeckout scaledreams.com or scalelows.com keep up the good werk homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks bro i really appreciate the good words , i got you MO going out sometime soon i hope , i wanted to get more stuff the xmas thig first . and i got about 8 tickets to pay off to , thay got me good :angry: :machinegun: 


fucking cops around here never do anything good and for some reason i always look like the guy.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 I USED TO LOOK LIKE THAT GUY TO , I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN DOG. DSATS WHY I CUT OFF THE GANGSTER BRAIDS,STOPPED SMOKIN' W*#D :biggrin: , AND STOPPED KICKIN IT WIT THEM FOOLS THAT ARE THOSE GUYS :0  . BUT HANDLE YER BUSINEES DOG I'LL HOLD IT FOR YA


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

are those 19's or 23's on the magnum??



> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 3 2008, 04:43 PM~11247914
> *NEW AND BETTER PICS < WHAT YOU THINK.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 22 2008, 05:35 AM~12228301
> *are those 19's or 23's on the magnum??
> *


i have no clue i got them from them die cast cars.
but it looks good-lol
ima 2tone the car latter and palnt the rims black.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 22 2008, 04:30 PM~12230585
> *i have no clue i got them from them die cast cars.
> but it looks good-lol
> ima 2tone the car latter and palnt the rims black.
> *


damn, i thought those were pegasus t's


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

no i dont really know what they are.


how do you guys like my new back round ?

















my pics should look allot better now that im working on this.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

iv ben having trouble with the doors one the 61 so i kept them closed this time.
























i look at this pic and the body looks kinda round ?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice bro, but u need bigger pics...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 08:06 PM~12243123
> *nice bro, but u need bigger pics...
> *


Me too,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

you mean the size from photobucket ?
caus thats a close and clear as they get from my camera....next time i take some more pics ill see if i can make the PB bigger.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

COOL, GET ON YAHOO....HAHA


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

idl im watch the game in a bit , GO SPURS GO .


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

so i was bord cus its cold and not good for painting ....


















right now its just motor wire and battery.i think im going to hit it with the gel pins.

also i did somethings to the 58 i got this one set up to turn to.like the 59.
























and glued somethings on the caddy.i think im going to repaint it black.
















im missing some wires on this one but i get them .ill see if i can get a better shot of it too.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok so i got some work done o my 58
pleas dont laugh i no i did a sucky job on it but i tried it rather then paint it.
any help would be greatfull

















and i got the caddy painted (all the way now )








im still working the back round


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

also heres what i got for X_MAS. thanks again kenny


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'am likin this Model...some day I want to do one....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

also this might be a possibility


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 21 2008, 06:58 PM~12491187
> *also this might be a possibility
> 
> 
> ...


Yea yea.... :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thank you iv been thinkn about the color all day, for that 57.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 21 2008, 06:59 PM~12491209
> *thank you iv been thinkn about the color all day, for that 57.
> *



Black and white with red seats... :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i got one of the trim lines shaved off.look at it from the back.i could go white on top and black on the bottom ? 2 tone.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that 57 looks fly homie  

and try some bare metal foil on your trim instead of tryin to paint them


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

that is foil. i tried my hand at it . i could paint on better then that.
i got the kit for it .and i dont know i suck at it :dunno: i thought it would alot easier then it is.but ima try it some more befor giving up on it.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 21 2008, 04:02 PM~12491224
> *Black and white with red seats... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: dumb ass i get you now white roof :uh: duh.
with red seat.
sounds good i think ill do that


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 21 2008, 04:55 PM~12491165
> *also heres what i got for X_MAS. thanks again kenny
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

YOU DO ARE MANY CARS AT THIS TIME 
KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i always have like 3 or 4 car im working on , i let them battel it out and i finish the winner :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

BOOO ! ! HA HA .......
ill be back with some work done and some really good looking cars and one truck that 41, ooooooo you guys are going to freak on it. 

i hope some one remebers me .


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

GET WITH IT!!!! WANT TO SEE THAT 57 DONE!! next time you disappear on us you get BANNED :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WHERE YOU BEEN HIDIN FOO???


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

PLAYSTATION 3 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: Let me guess CALL OF DUTY WORLD AT WAR :scrutinize: :scrutinize: LOL


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

iv got goos bumps post again but here we go.i will show what iv ben working on seince iv ben gone first a 57nomad going for a 60lowlow look


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 29 2011, 03:58 PM~20212261
> *iv got goos bumps post again but here we go.i will show what iv ben working on seince iv ben gone first a 57nomad going for a 60lowlow look
> 
> 
> ...


Sick bro!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

and my WOODY_lol woody,


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

my caddy sorry if the pics really suck the from my phone. It's nothing fancie but I finished it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice as hell bro...where u been hiding at? Good to see ya building!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

57 bell air

















and this Is a rebuild 
















none 2e done except the caddy


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice. :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2011, 06:04 PM~20212774
> *Nice.  :wow:
> *


x2!! im diggin the caddy with the marbelized lookin paint in the trim!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2 !


----------

